# Can't Open Yahoo Pages



## datpino (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone,
I cannot open the Yahoo homepage. I can open my.yahoo.com, but not yahoo.com. I cannot access any of the other yahoo website pages. When I click on Sports, Shopping, or anything the webpage will not open. I have tried deleting all of my cookies and browser information. I have deleted my temp folder items. I have deleted my prefetch folder items. I have turned off my firewall. I have even tried turning all of the security features in my internet explorer off. I have the full version of AdAware and I have no spyware/malware. I am using AVG v7.5 antivirus. Nothing has worked. Someone please help. (I also tried using Firefox & Slick Browser ... neither have worked)

I am running internet explorer 7 on a Windows XP 64Bit desktop. Most of my computer's specs are listed under my profile. I really need yahoo for my fantasy sports !!!!!! Someone please help !!!!

Joseph


----------



## datpino (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry ... this is the message I get in internet explorer ...

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address. 

What you can try: 
Check your Internet connection. Try visiting another website to make sure you are connected. 

Retype the address. 

Go back to the previous page.


----------



## lightmom (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. But only when I'm in WiFi spots. Yahoo won't even let me sign in, it goes directly back to the sign in page, as if I hadn't signed in yet. U/N and P/W are correct but mine doesn't come up unavailable.

Cindy


----------



## datpino (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm checking this everyday. Someone please help !!!!!


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

When did this start happening? It sounds like there might be something with Yahoo updating their server information.

Jack


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes for weird problems like this you need to flush out the DNS cache, as follows.

Start - Run - cmd - OK
ipconfig /flushdns

Try it; it won't hurt.


----------



## datpino (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello All,
I tried the ipconfig /flushdns, but it didn't work =( ... 

Anyone have more ideas ??? I really need my yahoo at home !!!!!!

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## lightmom (Jun 22, 2007)

The problem I'm having with yahoo started about a month ago. I can bring up yahoo but only the sign in pages. When I sign in it kicks back to the sign in page again, as if I hadn't even signed in. This hasn't happened at home just on my laptop when I'm on the road with Wifi. Ant ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

lightmom, of course datpino appreciates all help and even information about similar problems. But when asking for help please stick with your own thread (and I know you already have one because I'm wondering when you will respond to my post in it).


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

within ie, try tools/internet options/privacy/sites.....see if yahoo.com is blocked, if yes, remove from the list.


----------



## ocxproblem (Jun 29, 2007)

Last week for days I could Not get in the normal way to yahoo and I would clean out my old
internet files but I found other ways to get to there main page like trying using something like:

http://games.yahoo.com/games/front

but now starting two days ago i can get in the normal way. Is it finally working for you ?


----------



## datpino (Jun 23, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh, nothing is working =( ... this is horrible, I can't update my fantasy rosters from my home =(


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, let's try the following.

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

ping 216.109.112.135
ping yahoo.com

For each of those did you get Replies or did you get packets lost?

Also in your browser try loading 216.109.112.135 by typing that in the address bar.


----------



## datpino (Jun 23, 2007)

I can ping 216.109.112.135 & yahoo.com and I get a response with no packets lost

When I try going to 216.109.112.135 in my internet explorer I get the following message:

Sorry, the page you requested was not found. 
Please check the URL for proper spelling and capitalization. If you're still having trouble locating a destination on Yahoo!, try visiting the Yahoo! home page (www.yahoo.com), or look through a list of Yahoo!'s online services. Also, you may find what you're looking for if you try searching below.

yahoo.com also doesn't work still =(


----------



## TOYMAN1952 (Jun 10, 2001)

Are you using a router? Try connecting directly to the modem and see what happens. Also power cyle the modem and router.


----------



## mtdriver (Jul 5, 2007)

Have you changed any settings in internet explorer as it sounds like you may have proxies set up and causing the problem.
In internet explorer go to tools internet options and then the connection tab.
Click on lan settings and make sure that there is nothing checked in there at all.
Then close it all down and try again if still no joy then go to the privacy tab and click on the advanced tab.
Then tick the option to override cookie handling and make sure that you have the options checked to allow cookies and also check the box at the bottom to allow per session cookies and try again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, I goofed on one thing--I just tried that IP with browser and got the same thing you did.

When I try yahoo.com the browser (or something) changes it to www.yahoo.com, and the page loads. Also--I tested this one!--69.147.114.210 opens the www.yahoo.com web page.

So, try ping of 69.147.114.210 and www.yahoo.com and then try 69.147.114.210 in your browser. If that works try www.yahoo.com


----------



## datpino (Jun 23, 2007)

Alrighty, I have tried power cycling my router and modem, I've tried connect my desktop directly to the modem, I've tried unchecking the boxes under internet options/connections/lan settings, I've tried checking the over ride cookies box and allowing third party session cookies, I've also tried ping on 69.147.114.210 and www.yahoo.com

The results are that I still can't connect to yahoo =( ... but I am able to ping 69.147.114.210 and www.yahoo.com without any packet loss

I don't know what to do =( ... it kinda seems like we're running out of options


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm out of ideas, but here is one more option.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.
*
For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## TOYMAN1952 (Jun 10, 2001)

Have you checked your host file ? Maybe Yahoo got blocked there.


----------



## cloudnine (Jul 12, 2007)

I had the same problem and could only log in to my yahoo homepage with netscape. I lowered the privacy setting in Firefox and Internet Explorer to medium-low and now I can log in with both no problem.


----------



## datpino (Jun 23, 2007)

I tried installing NetScape but that didn't work either. I also tried the Netsh command and that didn't work. Dang mayn ... this sucks (^_^)


----------



## CharlieRockit (Jul 31, 2007)

I have the same problem....yahoo website won't load...other websites work ok...????


----------



## CharlieRockit (Jul 31, 2007)

I called At&T today my DSL provider and they told me that there was an outage in my area regarding yahoo.com...would be back on at 4:30 pm...At 5:00 pm I tried it again and still no yahoo.com...Tried again at 9pm and no yahoo.com...Finally shutdown all my computers, routers and the modem and waited a few minutes...Then fired everything backup again...finally yahoo.com came back online...So was a combination of both an outage and my equipment...thanks for the help and good luck!


----------

